# Muck Boot Co. Wellies? Where to buy?



## Thelwell_Girl (29 October 2010)

Does anyone know of a good website to buy the muck boot co. Wellies on? Pref as cheap as is reasonable, I am a poor student after all 

Thanks!

TG x


----------



## appylass (29 October 2010)

I looked at this site yesterday and bookmarked it as I thought their muckboots were reasonably priced! Haven't cross checked with anywhere else though.

http://www.targetwholesale.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## ttt (29 October 2010)

Many thanks, I phoned three companies on ebay yesterday and none of them have returned my call. These are cheaper than the ones I had found.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 October 2010)

Go to Horse House or College Farm! Just phone them first to check on sizes they have in.


----------



## Enfys (31 October 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			Go to Horse House or College Farm! Just phone them first to check on sizes they have in.
		
Click to expand...

Is that Horse House at Duckshill?


----------



## wilsha (21 November 2010)

woolshorpe wellies


----------



## WelshRuby (22 November 2010)

Sorry to hijack, but I used to have lessons at Ducks Hill Farm many, many years ago!!!


----------



## Equus Leather (22 November 2010)

Een more of a hijack but don't buy them, they are crap! Really slippy in muddy conditions, no grip at all!


----------



## charltonhorseboxes (22 November 2010)

Conglesbury Garden Centre on ebay. £62 ish including delivery, nice people and very next day delivery.
Sorry, Congleton and they were the Tyne riding boots not the wellies.


----------



## appylass (22 November 2010)

Equus Leather said:



			Een more of a hijack but don't buy them, they are crap! Really slippy in muddy conditions, no grip at all!
		
Click to expand...

The first ones I had (called Tack, I think) were slippy I now have the Derwents and they are completely non slippy. I lived in them through the snow and ice last winter, I am terrible for falling over and felt really secure in these


----------



## ISHmad (23 November 2010)

I have the Derwent ones too and they are great.  My first pair of Tynes were awful for being slippy but not the Derwents.  Lovely boots.


----------



## DW Team (23 November 2010)

I got mine from Ebay and have gone this time for Derwent ones as they have better tread. Like these ones
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Original-Muck...ensShoes_GL&hash=item51966c33f7#ht_500wt_1156


----------

